# LOUISIANA GRILLS CERAMIC BBQ SMOKER



## crout (Sep 11, 2011)

Louisiana Grills 18" Ceramic BBQ / Smoker. Used But In Very Good Condition. The Smoker Has Stainless Steel Hardware, Legs And Smoke Vent. Comes With A Heat Deflector Plate Along With A Removable Top Tier Stainless Steel Grill Rack, Ash Removal Tool And Cover. Located In Rockport Texas. $350.00
contact info: chuck underscore w @ att.net

Contact Info: [email protected]


----------

